# How to Dial Newry  from Dublin



## burkemg (4 Sep 2006)

I'm looking to dial a number in Newry from Dublin

How do I do that 

It thought it was 048 30 + LOCAL NUMBER


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Sep 2006)

That's what the phone book says, all right.  You could dial 00 44 (0)28, but then you'll be billed at the international instead of the national rate. Maybe check it out with Eircom @ 1901 — if you have the patience?

_[Edit: Eircom's __online directory__ now shows 048 30*2* + local number...]_


----------

